
Cross-platform goal tracker launched - Nirvoak
https://volition.page/
======
Nirvoak
Volition.Page is a goal tracker. It is cross-platform, supports real-time sync
and has offline support. That means you can start timing your self on your
desktop computer and later stop it on a phone. And even if you have spotty
internet in the gym or on a plane it will still work and sync itself when
internet restores.

It is at the MVP stage so please contact me if you have any suggestions or
spotted bugs. It is built by a team of one person so any feedback will help me
out a great deal. Thanks!

